# Confused about Mozart violin sonata numberings



## tempo (Nov 8, 2012)

I've found a CD of the Mozart violin sonatas (Zukerman) where the numbers are different to the ones I previously understood to be correct.

E.g. the K378 sonata in B-flat is called No.18, but I'd always thought that this was No.26.

I'm confused!


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Sorry tempo no answer here, just more chaos to add. I have to say that I to have had a past confusion with Mozart and his violin sonatas.. One of the first c.d.s ( that's what they called 'em in my days ) I ever acquired was a set of extremely early Mozart works for violin and harpsichord (I could have sworn it was a Köchel no somewhere in the 20's) anyway I always assumed it to be part of his collected violin sonatas and one of the first ones but I have never really been able to find it.. 

The sad part is I lost that particular c.d (it was a cheap label.. it must have been, in those days I never really paid attention) and haven't heard it since.


----------

